# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Exhibit case / ship model case moving equipment

## ewarren

Hello PACCIN,
First time caller, long time listener here seeking recommendations about equipment or techniques proven to be useful for safe, in-house moves of heavy, awkward exhibit cases of various ages and construction.

Currently we what we use, depending on the case configuration, weight etc., is either a genie lift GL-12 or specially outfitted a pallet jack to lift, roll and gently let down the cases- gentle and smooth are key requirements. The genie lift can do lots for us but the 350lb capacity and fork length are not sufficient for several of our cases and some have no clearance for any kind of lifting


My biggest most pressing conundrum involves two new acquisitions going on exhibit, these are dioramas approx. 3ft. cubed, they are on really heavy steel bases that sit flush on the floor which is the first problem - how to make the initial lift. The floors are varied too- carpeted as well as smooth terrazzo. We don't have body builders on staff and can't always afford to rent services for small moves but I want to do the best I can to ensure that we have options and move them in the future if needed. I've only gotten so far as suggesting we place them on slightly elevating feet to achieve enough clearance to get a strap or something under them for initial lift. 

Sliding ships cases is problematic due vibration and sensitive rigging or weak model parts. Sliding can also contort some stands depending on material, age, construction. And slip slides we tried but they get compressed beyond usefulness. 

Again, we have so many different sizes, shapes, weights, base structures involved that I know there is not a single solution. But perhaps you have a hot tip or have overcome this challenge in some innovative form or fashion yourselves? 

Thank you for your time. 

Eloise
eloise_warren@nps.gov

----------


## Paul Brewin

Welcome and thanks for the question, I think a super relevant one to a lot of folks! Sounds like you'll have to come up with unique solutions depending on the item you need to move and how far and to/from where.

If cases have table legs there may be a way to stabilize the legs by adding temporary shear material between the legs so they won't be subject to lateral forces on their own.

For the heavy 3' pedestals, if they can be tipped slightly, try blocking one side (get creative here: enough people with their feet against the bottom edge, or a piece of plywood with heavy weights on it against the edge, ...) and then pushing on the opposite top edge of the case to get it tipped just enough to slide a pair of strips of wood or plastic underneath the edge. Now you might carefully use two prybars (you can wrap the bar end with tape or attach a thin pad to its end for protection) to lift the case along the sides as close as possible to where the case meets the floor. Or use the same method of blocking one side get the other up enough to slide strips underneath. Once you have both sides up you can continue lifting and adding strips to get the case up to a height where a pallet jack can maneuver underneath. You're right about adding blocks underneath to make the effort easier next time. If the case has smooth enough sides, you might have luck with suction cups to make the initial tips happen, though be careful should they not grip well enough.

Feel free to share photos in your posts if you like, it may help for making further suggestions.

----------


## ewarren

Thank you Paul, these are great collaborative suggestions and solutions. I appreciate your time and input and am very grateful for PACCIN providing a forum like this.
Best,
Eloise

----------

